# Recreation of "From past to present" Jeremy Soule - Skyrim Soundtrack



## rlundv (Jun 22, 2018)

*Hey guys!*

Just made a short walkthrough of my most recent mockup of one of my favourite tracks from the Skyrim-soundtrack.

I'm a _real_ beginner when it comes to making viritual orchestra, so I would really like your feedback to help me improve and expand both my writing- and mixing-skills!

Hope you like it 



Link to WAV-file:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/u7jhh8la97rtk4d/skyrim mockup 1.4.wav?dl=0


----------



## CT (Jun 22, 2018)

You've got some inevitable wrong/missing notes and orchestrations, but it's a pretty good stab at a transcription.

Sonically, it's not quite there. I think your soundstage needs much more clarity and the instruments themselves could be better balanced with each other.

It seems like your reverb is overall too short and applied too heavily, when what you want is longer reverb mixed a bit lower. In general, your reverb setup could probably be simplified, but that's just me.

I'd also suggest that the low synth bass stuff, which in itself isn't a bad idea to add weight to everything, should be less wet. It may not need any reverb at all; it should be an almost unnoticed "pressure" adding foundation, and mixing it too wet will muddy things up.

The hall noise that you're adding contributes some of the mud as well. I don't think using stuff like that is worth it and would nix it altogether, but again, that's just me.

Jeremy sets a very high bar with his music and production, so keep at it!


----------



## rlundv (Jun 23, 2018)

miket said:


> You've got some inevitable wrong/missing notes and orchestrations, but it's a pretty good stab at a transcription.
> 
> Sonically, it's not quite there. I think your soundstage needs much more clarity and the instruments themselves could be better balanced with each other.
> 
> ...



First of all, thank you @miket, for taking time to give such constructive feedback! This is exactly what I need to be better at this.

Also, I'm a musical iliterate, so everything is done only using ear. I would assume there are a lot of stuff within the musical content that is not correct, but it was still fun to make it 

I used Ozone 8 on the master with the original referance track in FLAC-format for setting the overall EQ, but I guess I just need to do a much better job tweaking the frequenzies myself! Will also do the balancing all over and try to listen better.

Yes, you are right - it's very short and kinda heavy. My knowledge about these things in general is very basic, so I will try you advice and see how it changes the sound.

Yes, I've been back and forth about the synthstuff a long time already, but it does do something nice to the strings in general. Just have to make it sit tighter and with good balance, I guess.

Aha, right. I've seen some add hallsound for everything and other who never does it. Will compare with it off and check if it clears up some of the mud!

Yes, learned a LOT from doing this the first take, so I will try again and keep improving


----------



## Noam Guterman (Jun 23, 2018)

Very nice job mate! But not worthy of the title "How to make your orchestra sound like Jeremy Soule". Not your fault though! Just not possible :D


----------



## rlundv (Jun 23, 2018)

Noam Guterman said:


> Very nice job mate! But not worthy of the title "How to make your orchestra sound like Jeremy Soule". Not your fault though! Just not possible :D


Haha, I see your point!  Should maybe add a "...more like..." in the title!


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jun 27, 2018)

@beyd770 I admire your attempt. As previously mentioned, not exact, but a respectable attempt. I spent lots and lots of hours playing this game and listening to this track in the game. As a learning experience, you probably got all that you could out of this, so why not use what you learned to write something original now?


----------



## rlundv (Jun 27, 2018)

Paul T McGraw said:


> @beyd770 I admire your attempt. As previously mentioned, not exact, but a respectable attempt. I spent lots and lots of hours playing this game and listening to this track in the game. As a learning experience, you probably got all that you could out of this, so why not use what you learned to write something original now?



Thank you for taking time to reply  Yes, it was really a great experience of learning and my second mockup ever, so I guess next time will be even better!


----------

